# First time galley cook



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello ladies, My bf and I are going on a 5 day cruise to Palmico Sound in NC this month and I'll be handling most of the meals on board. I need to plan a menu and shopping list for the trip. Does anyone have any favorite recipes I can use (b'fast, lunch, dinner & apps), nothing too challenging or time consuming tho'. I won't have a pressure cooker available as we're flying to NC from NYC. Many thanks.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*cruise menu*

I usually set one up in March for the summer-- makes shopping/prep easier and as time goes by I find I do more and more prep work at home, freeze it and spend less time prepping on boat--we cruise for weekends and up to two weeks at a time in an area that is pretty isolated with minimal services. Do you plan to travel with a really good "extreme cooler"--I have kept food frozen in that for almost two weeks at a time.

bkfast ideas-- granola ceral--add some trail mix and make like a parfait with vanilla yogurt.
Here in cda we can get maple smoked salmon--good straight on a heavy german rye bread, toasted over gas grill 
both bkfst ideas are light, easy to transport and store

going up the scale-- get a buttermilk pancake mix, take one of the tubes of ground sausage meat that you would buy when making turkey stuffing--squeeze it out of plastic tube and bake at home, cool, wrap in wax paper and put in a ziplock-- freeze solid--go to boat-- when you get up in am dice up about a qtr cup of cooked sausage and mix that into about a heaping cup of pancake mix, add enough water to make a thick biscuit dough--spoon tablespoons of dough onto parchment paper covered cookie sheet or greased pie pan and bake until knife tip into biscuit comes out clean.. serve warm with a drizzle of something sweet-- syrup, jam, honey whatever..

Is this what you had in mind?
or take a look at my 2008 menu guide:
Boat menus

# = make ahead

Chicken	Beef	Pork Fish Shellfish Steak	Mex Pork # Salmon Shrimp
Chicken with lemon#
Tenderloin w/capers 
Pasta Sauce# 
chorizo

Bkfst ideas: Muffins, scones, yogurt and cereal, eggs, pancakes

Lunch fruit and cheese, sandwiches, stuffed wraps

Appetizers:

Dairy Poultry Beef	Pork	Fish	shellfish
Goats' cheese# quesadilla spedini shrimp wraps
Baked Brie # chick wings# chorizo smkd salmon# Kbabs crab cakes# 
Dates w/ goat cheese smkd tuna# Crab dip- baked#
Frittata squares sardines#	
Devilled eggs herring #

Veg 
Crostina
Bruschetta #
brochette stuffed with snails#
Squash lasagna#
Grilled flat bread with Zataar#
Artichokes baked #
Avocado
Radish sandwiches
Chick pea spread#

Salads
Greek
Lentil
Couscous
Caesar
Bean


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Just eat like you eat at home. Boat life is not at all different from shore life, except for the boat moves. I am sure you will find it not as complicated as you might be thinking.....BEST WISHES, and have tons of fun...i2f


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

lynn1120 said:


> I usually set one up in March for the summer-- makes shopping/prep easier and as time goes by I find I do more and more prep work at home, freeze it and spend less time prepping on boat--we cruise for weekends and up to two weeks at a time in an area that is pretty isolated with minimal services. Do you plan to travel with a really good "extreme cooler"--I have kept food frozen in that for almost two weeks at a time.
> 
> bkfast ideas-- granola ceral--add some trail mix and make like a parfait with vanilla yogurt.
> Here in cda we can get maple smoked salmon--good straight on a heavy german rye bread, toasted over gas grill
> ...


Nice post, Lynn.

I will just comment on us (probably just us) but we typically keep really simple lunches so we don't make a mess and don't get into daily activities. Having something you can just throw in the dink is great too. This may simply be because we have kids though... but I doubt it would change even when we get older.

Just some thoughts.

- CD


----------



## SailorPam (Sep 18, 2007)

I made a dish that was a hit this last weekend. I melted about a tablespoon of butter in a skillet, threw in about half a pound of bay scallops (the little ones) gave them a light seasoning of kosher salt and cooked them until they were no longer translucent, turning occasionally. The butter should give them a slight golden coat. Then glug some white wine in the pan and let it cook down. Then I put them on a plate in the middle of table and handed everyone a fork(there were 6 of us). I cooked up two pounds that way. We also had some steamed clams, green salad and sour dough bread. The wine flowed freely and it was one of those great on board meals everybody enjoyed.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Yes CD, kids or no, our lunches are very simple hand foods too*

Baby bell gouda cheese and apples, perhaps some trail mix--or left overs, if there are any


----------



## Softair (Sep 3, 2008)

2frolic behave Softair is watching you at this forum too


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I am behaving. I am just giving my go simple advice. I was raised to never be rude, unless it is truly deserved. YOU KEEP watching me, and you will have to adopt me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Softair (Sep 3, 2008)

2frolic you have done things in the past such as unsupervised sailing and you even bought a Catamaran just for fun, you also like cocktails and partying so I must keep an eye on ya...I can adopt you Cat as long as you turn it crewless, clean and ready to sail.

Good to see you here, plan on going to Tunisia or Panama and meet my boat


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great ideas, thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. Will start my list this week and keep it simple. Prep work and heavy duty coolers are out as we're flying in and shopping the day before departure but I'm sure we'll make due. 
Actually I found a recipe for breakfast omelets where you add all your ingredients in a ziplock bag and then boil the bag for 13 minutes. Thought that would be interesting to try out.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Ref Ziplocks--*

yes the recipe is good

ZIPLOCKS ARE YOUR BEST FRIEND

they make good mixing bowls, marinating dishes, portable sinks on picnics in addition to keeping dry stuff dry/crunchy and wet stuff contained.

For the few years on the boat I was buying so many different sizes to stock up I was afraid I was going to be reported by the grocery store clerks  as a drug wholeseller!  LOL


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

IMO great food adds so much to a cruise! The can of dinty moore wont ever happen on our boat unless its in a life raft 

It's unclear as to what you intend to do on the cruise? Are you stopping over nights in anchorages or marina's? Are you sailing from NYC to NC non stop? All these factors would determine what I would plan to cook and choose.

I don't think for a 5 day cruise you need to cook much different than you would at home. That said, you want to have some quick easy meals to prepare if your unable to spend time in the galley. The precooked Bratwurst are a favorite, Croissants w Prosciutto & Cheese, etc. 

Considering it will still be warm out, grilling & quick sautés/stir fry work well. You could prep allot at home. I often marinate things to help preserve them and add flavor. Trimming and peeling things at home first and packaging them properly before will save you allot of time, example carrots, salad greens, onions, garlic in olive oil, etc. Some quickies we love are grilled steak & onion over romaine with balsamic & blue cheese, grilled chix & pesto sandwiches, Reuben's, bla bla bla...

As we get into the fall I enjoy cooking a lot of one pot meals, Braises & Stews. They are such soulful dishes, they have so much flavor and can be inexpensive and taste like a million $$. (They will burn up propane/fuel though  Curries are always good, canned coconut milk and some shrimp or chicken. They don't take as long as a pot roast  We have been roasting a chicken in the oven for the past three Thanksgiving weekend cruises, helps keep the cabin above freezing  (not this year, oven be broken) 

Hope some of those tips help...

I think I need to write a good cookbook for sailors...and publishers here?



Whatever you decide, write a menu and pack the refer in reverse order, minus the everyday stuff like OJ, Butter, etc.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

We go through a lot of Wasa crackers, cheese and thuringer type of.. whip out the ol pocket knife and cut ya off a hunk kind of meals during the day. Biggest meal is dinner usually someting on the BBQ..Weve never had an oven on a boat before so yet to be seen how much it gets used.
We always use to bring along a Colman propane camp stove to be able to cook out side the cabin too..And I can wip up some mean western or sourthern type omlets in the morning pretty quick and painlessly.

Shis-ka-bobs are fun easy and fantastic on the grill too.

Oh and did I mention Beer anytime.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> IMO great food adds so much to a cruise! The can of dinty moore wont ever happen on our boat unless its in a life raft
> 
> It's unclear as to what you intend to do on the cruise? Are you stopping over nights in anchorages or marina's? Are you sailing from NYC to NC non stop? All these factors would determine what I would plan to cook and choose.
> 
> ...


We are definitely going to be looking for you when we start cruising again!! The kids are lucky if they get bologne with mustard and potatoe chips!!

- CD


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey...nothing wrong with bolonge & mustard...grew up on it...now those potatoe chips...they sound weird...are they anything like potato chips?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Hey...nothing wrong with bolonge & mustard...grew up on it...now those potatoe chips...they sound weird...are they anything like potato chips?


HEHE! I am all thumbs. Oh well. Want to know why you grew up on Bologne? Cause if you are like my kids, you could eat your parents out of house and home!!

Take care,

- CD


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

debrad7 said:


> Hello ladies


LOL...guess I missed that part


----------



## SailorPam (Sep 18, 2007)

deBrad7

Two useful items:

American Outdoors: Soft-Sided Coolers 
I have two of these soft-sided coolers. They are tough and keep ice for two days. The ones with the outside pockets store tons. They can double as luggage so you have a cooler when you arrive at your destination. We're taking one to La Paz next month in fact.

Spice rack, outdoor gourmet, camping kitchen, spice containers, camp cooking, camp kitchen
My sailing mentors created these. It's very handy for those of us who want to have our favorite flavors with us. Plus, hey, you're supporting fellow sailors!


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Well - how did it go?*

I was just about to post a reply, and realize you have most likely already returned from your cruise. So - how did it go?

--- Heck, I'll reply anyway for the next guy! ---

If you are a first time galley cook - I'd stick to stove top cooking and skip any attempt at baking.

If we are trying to make a distance, I stick with cereal for breakfast, and have cheese and crackers, soup or a simple sandwich for lunch (as little washing up as possible) - If we have time, and are hanging around on the hook I'll make a good fry up and call it Brunch - throwing in whatever I have available.

We always have plenty of snacks available (I generally buy huge bags of nuts, trail mix, and granola bars - along with any special favorites of whoever is on board). I don't personally like to drink straight water - so I have Crystal light in various flavors for me, and powder gatorade mix for my husband.

You don't mention what refrigeration space you have (if any) that would make your choices. We get through lots of milk (cereal, omletts, baking, etc) and if we can't refrigerate what we'll need until we get to the next store, we have "backup supplies" of Parmalat milk - a blue and white UHT carton milk that stores unrefrigerated for upto 6 months until opening (can find either in the baking section or the coffee and tea section of most supermarkets). Also does the boat come with some basic provisions (Spices? , cooking oil? etc) and cookware (pots, knives, etc)? If you are a coffee drinker in the mornings - do you have a french press on the boat?

I always like a good dinner. Pasta is easy, espeically if you use the ready made sauces. My husband (who does the washing up) prefers 1 pot dinners. I like rice dishes (Indian or oriental) and if I make rice, I make plenty so I can do egg fried rice the next day for snack/brunch. If I make pasta I often make extra and turn it into pasta salad for the next day. I love my pressure cooker, but mostly because I want that propane that I HAVE To FIND and CARRY to last as long as possible - that won't have been an issue in your case (I assume).

If your provisioning the boat for a short time, and your calling it a vacation (rather than living aboard), I'd stick with enjoying the cruise and buying simple or ready to heat type meals. Soup in cartons are good, there are a number of "boil in the bag" Indian dishes which take only 5 minutes to be ready AND have very little washing up. Instant mash potato is easy and lightweight too. Same for cous-cous (versatile, quick and easy to make).

I almost always have onions and potatoes aboard, and apples too. Other fresh fruit and veg are good if you can store them - if not the canned stuff is probably easier in most cases. My staples would be Fruit:mandarin oranges, pineapple, etc, Veg: tinned corn, tomato, mushrooms, olives.

Buy some good fresh bread - and eat out too when you get a chance.

To be honest for 5 days you won't need much - you'll probably over buy and then have to give away a bunch of food. Plan ahead and get youself a list for the supermarket once you arrive.

Don't forget the beer and wine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi y'all....

Well we're back from Washington, NC and even though we had to weather the storm at a marina in Bath for a few days, it was an awesome trip. We met the locals, ate at the local pizza place, listened to music, drank dark & stormies and enjoyed out time together. The sun finally came out on the last day of our charter and we spent the day on the water before our sail back. Then off to The Carolina House, a quaint B&B, had a fantasic meal at Pia's and a short visit to the Estuary the next morning before our plane ride back to nyc. 

We did very well with provisioning, so thanks for all your advice. We always had a hearty breakfast (eggs, pancakes, yogurt) with good strong coffee (my bf is a little spoiled, so we had to have starbucks but I would've settled for folgers.) We kept dinners real simple, picked up ready- made bertolli pasta meals with chicken and shrimp which worked out fine. For lunch we snacked on cheese & crackers, snack bars & trail mix and drank lots of wine. Next time I'd like to make a few of the recipes you all provided but for this first trip, we thought it best to keep it simple.

We've already started talking about our next trip. I'd like to go back to Maine (was there last year and had these unbelievable blueberry margharitas to die for) but maybe it'll be the Chesapeake. I'll be checking the forum for ideas, so if you have any recommendations, it'll be great to hear from you.

best,
deb


----------



## Cindycm (Jan 24, 2009)

Spending the weekends on the boat, I found French Toast is easy to make on the stove. I would mix up the egg and milk ahead of time and bring it in a tupperware container, but it was just a weekend. But it wouldn't take too much space to bring eggs and milk and mix on board.


----------

